# Show me your Einstein



## SparkySA (18/9/19)

Hey guys 

I wanna try something, post your atty name and a side profile Pic before you start adding juice

This is my: DEAD RABBIT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA (18/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I wanna try something, post your atty name and a side profile Pic before you start adding juice
> 
> ...


It sheds like a German Sheppard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (18/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> It sheds like a German Sheppard





She is offended and wants a word in private with you.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SparkySA (18/9/19)

No Einstein?


----------



## SparkySA (18/9/19)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 178077
> 
> She is offended and wants a word in private with you.
> 
> Regards


Cute doggo, tell her I said she's a good girl

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/9/19)

Raindance said:


> She is offended and wants a word in private with you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (18/9/19)

I vacuum once a week. I should do it every day were I to want to win that battle. The upside is that at least I get enough fibre in my diet.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

